# OMG My hair is falling out!!!!!



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

I'm going through a pretty stressful time (going to be a NASTY divorce) 

I noticed maybe last week that my hair is falling out more than usual. I have a ton of hair, but it's thin. I'm used to seeing some of it but it's so bad I now see clumps in the shower.

It also freaks me out because I'm finding tons of it on my clothes. 

I'm talking a FULL medium sized paddle brush everytime I brush my hair, although I have not seen any bald spots.

I've started taking Biotin but it's making me sick (super nauseous).

I will admit something embarrassing- I have been eating a ton of high fat/calorie food because I lost a lot of weight and people have made comments to the effect of anorexia. 

But it's more an issue of I have no $$ due to stbx.

Do you ladies think this is stress/food?? Has anyone ever gone through this? It's really freaking me out.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

Stress will make your hair fall out and so will low hormones. I bet in your case it is stress.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably the stress...it does terrible things to a body. Perimenopause/menopause also causes hair loss in some women... are you mid to late 30's or older?

I'd suggest you start doing all the usual things that are considered 'good for us' .
Eat good whole food, get good sleep, exercise and what are you doing about 'de-stressing'? Maybe you could learn how to deal with your inevitable stresses.... meditation or yoga maybe?

But really importantly don't over wash/over brush your hair or tie it up tightly or use too many products on it. Treat it with kid gloves.

Not fair is it... like you don't have enough [email protected] to deal with right now. 

(((hugs))))


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

bunny23 said:


> I'm going through a pretty stressful time (going to be a NASTY divorce)
> 
> I noticed maybe last week that my hair is falling out more than usual. I have a ton of hair, but it's thin. I'm used to seeing some of it but it's so bad I now see clumps in the shower.
> 
> ...


I had this problem too. Freaked me out. I had gone through a separation and it was right around the period that we reconciled and we moved back in together that I noticed a LOT of hair at the bottom of the shower, which was never a problem for me. Suddenly, I was seeing hair everywhere. No balding or spots, just noticeable (to me) thinning. I also started seeing grey hair coming on quickly. The texture changed and it was not as soft as normal. It hadn't gotten to the point that others noticed it but I don't know how many times a day I checked my hairline ... it actually bothers me that it bothered me so much.

Now, I know a LOT of guys my age who have noticeable receding or bald spots ... in fact, more than half I would say ... but I never had that problem and the thinning was happening so quickly. 

No question it was related to the extreme stress during that period of my life. There were other things too ... stomach always going nuts, didn't want to eat, couldn't sleep, lost weight without trying. Fortunately, the thinning stopped over time and it is pretty much back to the way it was ... maybe 75% back. The texture came back and it is soft again. Unfortunately, the greys are never going away, lol.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Stress is, I think, one of the most common causes. You can look up "telogen effluvium" for more information about the sort of hair loss you are probably experiencing. 

From what I understand, you can't stop the hair loss cycle that has begun. You will shed from the follicles that are now in "shed" mode. When that cycle is complete, you should see a show down in hair loss. It takes, I think, up to three months--but don't panic, you won't go bald.

I had a cycle of this sort of hair loss last year, and I'm just coming out of another one now. I can't pinpoint the cause, either. I've not had undue stress, and I'm healthy. The amount of hair I lose is nothing short of alarming, and I do notice a change in the thickness. My sister has experienced the same issues, starting about the same age (early 40's), and there can be a genetic component to it. 

A friend of mine recently went to her doctor about her hair loss, and she was told that it is stress or genetics in most cases. It sure sounds like it could be stress for you. I think if you can reduce your stress, you should be able to prevent another cycle of hair loss. In the meantime, a consult with a doctor, if you can swing it, would be advisable. 

Good luck.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

I'm early 30's. Usually eat healthy/clean.. last 6 months not so much. 

The issue is the money and I know I should be trying to eat better, even if I buy some fruit and make myself eat it.

But I lost maybe 30 lbs since December and I was already at a normal weight.. so people started saying things about that. I'm not sure why people feel the need to comment on ANYONE's weight but you gain or lose 10lbs prepare for the nasty...

So the nasty eating has been a way to gain some weight back. 

@ Just some guy....
don't worry about the grey! I have the anxiety and eating issue.. from what I have been reading stress can disrupt the hair growth cycle and it can hit you 6 months + after a traumatic event.

Happy to see you R


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

GettingIt said:


> Stress is, I think, one of the most common causes. You can look up "telogen effluvium" for more information about the sort of hair loss you are probably experiencing.
> 
> From what I understand, you can't stop the hair loss cycle that has begun. You will shed from the follicles that are now in "shed" mode. When that cycle is complete, you should see a show down in hair loss. It takes, I think, up to three months--but don't panic, you won't go bald.
> 
> ...


Thank you! At least I'm not alone (not in a good way)
I am filing my OP order and then the divorce will be full blown.. maybe a doc is a good idea. I can swing it because I still have insurance... I feel like I have aged 10 years since this all started! I swear I am considering Botox when I get out of this mess because I have 50 more wrinkles since December 

It reminds me of those President pictures- before and after terms in office! Like they have been to hell and back.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

Check your iron. I had surgery and my iron was really low and I lost a ton of hair! Its grown back some since then, but not totally. 

Seriously, it may be stress, but adding some OTC iron cant hurt.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I too am taller than my hair.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

Look up alopecia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Get some black currant seed oil and take it three times a day. 

It stopped my shedding in its tracks!!


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Nioxin shampoo, conditioner and scalp treatment for noticeably thinning hair has made all of the difference in the world for my hair. It is a bit pricey and must be bought at a beauty salon as it's only available for purchase by a licensed hair stylist, cosmetologist, etc. If you have a friend or an acquaintance who works in that field you might be able to get them to purchase it for you at their cost. 

During stressful times in my life I had noticed that my hair would literally start falling out by the handfuls. I dreaded washing my hair because I was afraid that I wasn't going to have any left, it had gotten so serious. Sometimes, it would take a few months after the stressful event for the hair loss to start but I could almost always trace it back to a recent traumatic event. After several crises in a relatively short period of time, a couple of years ago, I had lost about 1/2 of the total volume of my hair. My beautician and I went into a serious "save my hair mode." I started using Nioxin shampoo, conditioner and scalp treatment and I started taking the maximum daily recommended dose of Biotin. For nearly a year we used absolutely no bleach/peroxide on my hair..... so, there were no highlights for a while. No rubberbands, scrunchies, hair clips, French twists or braiding. No hot rollers or flat irons. I did use a thermal protectant spray and used a curling iron, but just for a few seconds at a time. And, finally, I switched from maximum hold hair spray to a level 1 or 2. It took just under a year for my hair to fully recover, but it was showing improvement within a few months.

Now, my hair has recovered, but I can still tell when it's affected by stress. I continue to use the Nioxin products, Biotin, and the lesser hold hair spray, but I do get highlights (just not as dramatic as I used to) about every 3-4 months. I pull my hair up, on occasion, but not as often as I used to. Also, if you use a tanning bed or spend any time in the sun, at all, then use a product in your hair with sunscreen in it. The Nioxin scalp treatment does have sunscreen. And, always cover your hair with a towel when you're in the tanning bed.

Those tips have worked well for me.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

If you keep up with the Biotin, it stops making you so nauseous, rough, I know, until you get there. I had a massive thinning problem due to improperly medicated hypothyroid, and its made a world of difference.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife goes thru cycles of significant hair loss. I also knew when it was occurring that she was in a non receptive state for intimacy. She has been diagnosed with thyroid issues in the past, I don't remember if it was under or ove active to be honest


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I too am taller than my hair.


RLD...if I wasn't married I would love to hang out with you for a while. Your one liners never fail to make me smile.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ Yes, the first thing I thought of when I saw your thread title was thyroid. Hair falling out is a classic sign of low thyroid. Stress can throw off your thyroid levels. Take a look at these symptoms. If any of these on the list also sound like things you're experiencing, you might want to ask your doctor to run a thyroid test. If a close relative like a parent or sibling has had thyroid issues, tell them to do a T3/T4 test and not just a TSH (the one they usually do).

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/hypothyroidism-symptoms


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

consider thyroid problems get onto google see if anything else matches up best of luck


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I went to my doctor on Friday to discuss my hair loss. 

She was most concerned about ruling out stress and significant, quick weight loss, as those are common causes. You mentioned that you have experienced BOTH of those conditions in the past several months, so I'm guessing that is most likely the cause. 

My doctor is going to run a panel of blood tests, including thyroid, of course--and I'm sure your doctor would do the same to rule out anything that could be treated with meds or supplements. 

I'm almost 44, so my doctor also questioned me a lot about premenopausal symptoms. A drop in estrogen leaves testosterone more at the forefront, so a genetic propensity toward "alopecia androgen" (also known as pattern baldness ) can start to show up at this time. Since my sister is experiencing the same type of hair loss, she is suspicious that could be a cause. Totally depressing. But she also noted that my hair is growing back, and seems to have started to come in about six weeks ago, judging by it's length. That usually doesn't happen with alopecia androgen. 

My hair loss last year happened a few months after I stopped BC pills, and that could have been a factor. This current bout of hair loss started a few months after I radically changed my diet so that I could control my asthma without meds (in short, I went full "Paleo.") That could be a factor, since I did lose about 10 lbs that I really didn't need to lose, making me pretty lean, but by no means underweight. 

I'm happy to try and gain a little fat back if it meant I could keep my hair.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

This summer, while I "deprogrammed" from all of the lies and brainwashing my psychotic ex inflicted I lost HALF of my hair. Perhaps more than half, luckily I had a healthy full head of hair to begin with but it was still stressful on top of my stress.

It took me a year after the divorce to realize the full extent of his destruction and all of the lies on the way I actually think and operate.

I eat more soy now, take vitamins, bought a stress relief tea and look to exercise more. What is more? NO CONTACT with psychoman. The restraining order helps. I hope our hair grows back, I miss my hair but it does make blowdrying easier in the morning.

I am also 44 so I figure this too could be perimenopause. Hooray.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Unfortunately when a woman experiences dramatic thinning there aren't as many options. Hopefully it grows back after identifying the reason. Fortunately in many cases it does. When it doesn't, I suppose a wig is an option. A man can cut his hair very short or go completely bald and in many cases look younger and better than thin hair. I guess a woman could pull a Sinead O'Connor if she was brave enough. Just like a man, I'm sure are hair styles that can minimize the appearance of thinning. The primary concern is fixing the underlying problem ... the hair is an added stress but less important than your health.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------

